# lighting regs for a kayak



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

if i want to fish in my kayak at night, what are the regs for lighting. Or, where do i turn to for such info, and where can i get it done
thanks


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Any watercraft that is on the water*

30 mins before sunset and 30 mins after sunrise is required to have navigation lights. All else aside, you sure don't want some 40 footer running you over because you can't be seen....Tightlines


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks
anyone know where i can get specs and regs for lighting


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Heres the link*

Boating laws & Nav lighting.....Tightlines


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

kq6 I take it you got a kayak by your post. I got one to. Wild river outfitters have a couple of employee's that fish from their yak's and they can help you with the lights (va yakfisherman). Unless I missed something at the Demo last week, I only saw a single flashing white light mounted behind the cockpit on the demo fishing kayaks.
Did you end up with a sit in or a sit on top.


Robert


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

hey robert, i think you and i had a conversation about getting one while on seagull pier two months ago. I bought a sot tarpon 140. love it been out once at ri may go this week in the afternoon.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Robert,

I'm thinking about getting a yak also. Do you fish cheasapeake beach from your yak often? I'm thinking about going out with BayPadders this summer... torn between Malibu Extreme, Pro Explorer, and OK Prowler...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*kq6 / seasalt*

kq6 we did have that talk on the pier. I went with the Pungo 140. We will need to get together sometime.

Seasalt I just got my kayak last week and only taking it out twice. Only once w/ rod and that was more for checking my placement of rod holders. You may want to read the reviews on the different kayaks at paddling.net under product / review.
As far as Chicks beach / CBBT, I plan to be there in the fall. until then I will be staying in Rudie inlet (Owl creek) or Lynnhaven inlet although I may take a trip to Kiptopeke in a week or two if the wind is light.


Robert


----------

